# Smitty sled



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have seen several comments on how the drag sucks with the snow. I didn't think it would make such a big difference as it does but am really glad I built one.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Same here I'm almost 63 years old and take alot of gear on the ice so glad I built it. First test was saturday morning on the north end of mosquito and every who fishes the north end knows it is a bear of a drag, sure.made.a heck of a difference


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Would love to see some pictures of guys who have made one or over engineered one I like looking for ideas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I just built mine have not tried it out yet though I'm thinking about adding an auger mount on back of sled to make more room has anyone tried this?


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is the sled I built and use. This is the original photo. I have since added a set of old water skies to it. Sooo much better. I also just take my pop up blind and sit over the top of it with the heater. Works great.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I would post a picture of.mine for you but not sure how to go about posting a pic


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

will take some pics tomorrow and post. Mine breaks down into four pieces so it fits in the Escape. Am adding an auger rack this week.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd like to see how you attach your auger and if it makes the drag any different


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

BUMPUS add a sail and you might have a way to travel around. looks good the less matieral on the ice the easier it,ll pull.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

If my dog would pull it for me I'd let him, anything to make that drag easier


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Here are pics of my sled so far. Will be adding auger mount maybe tomorrow it will be across the back since I have a gas auger for weight purposes. Haven't added it yet because I slipped and put the drill bit into my thumb on Monday when I changed the length of the cross beams. Dumb thing to happen but after 50 years of using a drill I guess making a mistake can be expected. Went with a double bolt on each side of cross beams to keep it from twisting.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I found out Sunday how heavy, and difficult it is to drag my otter shanty through the snow. That flat out sucked. I'll be building a smitty sled for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Have to rethink the auger mount. Putting it on the back it needs to be too high to clear the sled. Guess I will redesign to something like what IBJ did.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Depending on how tall you make it from the ground I fit mine under the smitty sled and out of the way. Unhook a bungee cord and good to go.


----------

